# Fiskars 28" and 36" Side-By-Side Comparison



## Philbert (Apr 24, 2011)

_I know - Just what we need: another Fiskars thread!_

*Part 1 - (Mostly) Objective Comparison*

I have an older (2+ years) version of the Fiskars Super Splitter Axe, which I really like, but believe that it is different from the newer, X-25 model. I laid it out side by side with a new Fiskars X-27 and compared them with a tape measure and a postal scale. Note that the weights I got were significantly different than some catalog listings (6.25 lbs for X-27).

The X-27 is generally longer and narrower; the old style is generally shorter and stockier, with a larger head. Both are clearly marked, ‘Made in Finland’.

Model................................ '*Old'* / *X-27*

Overall Length..................28.5” / 36”

Handle Length....................26” / 33.5”

Head Size..8 X 2-5/8 X 1-7/8” / 7.5 X 3-1/8 X 1-5/8

Weight....................5lbs 13.5oz / 5lbs 10.5oz

Handle - ‘Beefier’ feeling on older model. Larger diameter (approximately 1/4” more) just below the head; same diameter at the midpoint of each handle.




Head Shape - The old style head is longer, wider, and more rectangular, like a wedge. It maintains it’s 2.5” side profile from the front of the handle to the edge. The X-27 head is shorter, narrower, and looks more chopping axe from a side profile, flaring from 2.5 to 3.25 inches at the edge.






Sheath - I like the new sheath design for the X-27, which makes it more usable in the field, and less like a single use, retail merchandising holder. It does not stick up as far on top of the axe head, and I don’t have to worry about that strap breaking off. I would prefer one without any top handle, to make it smaller for storage, but cutting the top off would destroy the plastic sheath.




Philbert


----------



## Philbert (Apr 24, 2011)

*Part 2 - Use Evaluation*

I was pre-disposed to like the new Fiskars maul because of my experience with the old splitting axe, and with my Fiskars chopping axes, but wanted to compare them in use.

I have been trying them out on about a cord of fresh silver maple from a tree that a neighbor had removed. Granted, this wood splits fairly easy, but I was comparing the axes side-by-side, with identical wood from the same tree, using rounds of approximately the same length and diameter.

I cut my rounds fairly short (10 -12”); 1) because this size fits easily into my small woodstove insert; and 2) because they split easier than longer rounds! I was splitting on top of some larger stumps/rounds (16“ high) and I am just under 5’7” tall. Your experiences may vary with the type and size of wood your split, your height, and your working height.

I am now used to the shorter handle on the old style splitting axe, but I remember thinking that it was short when I first got it. This is not so much an issue if you are splitting on an elevated stump, but can be if you are splitting close to the ground. I was surprised how long it took getting used to the extra 8” on the X-27 handle.

The longer handle on the X-27 clearly had more power on the larger rounds, and the narrower head penetrated deeper through knottier and cross grain wood. The downside was that the longer handle also required a longer swing, and better aim than the old style axe, meaning that it was slightly slower to use on smaller wood. The blunter, old style head seemed to send the wood flying sideways more than the narrower, X-27 head.

The bottom line is that these are both good splitting axes for the wood that I do. Your mileage may vary. I will probably keep both, and use the shorter one for smaller and easier wood, and the longer one for larger and knottier wood (can anyone say ‘AAD’?).

Maybe the X-25 (newer version of my old Fiskars?) fills in this gap, and I’d like to try that sometime. But my 15 lb ‘Monster Maul’ is already posted on Craig’s List.







Philbert


----------



## mtngun (Apr 25, 2011)

Great review !


----------



## grandpatractor (Apr 25, 2011)

Good review Philbert. It is hard to beat a fiskars!


----------



## c5rulz (Apr 25, 2011)

Well witht just the 28", I used my old 8# maul more. Now that I have the 36", I don't use either of them.:msp_wink:


----------



## Laird (Apr 25, 2011)

Do you prefer one over the other, or to put it another way , which one would you keep if you could only have one?


----------



## Philbert (Apr 25, 2011)

Laird said:


> Do you prefer one over the other, or to put it another way , which one would you keep if you could only have one?


 

The X-27 lets me split stuff that would be harder to split with the shorter one, so I would have to choose that one with your constraint. I would also recommend this for larger rounds (length and diameter) as well as harder to split woods.

But as I noted, if the X-25 has the narrower head and 28" handle, it might be the one I choose for my type of splitting.

Philbert


----------



## peterc38 (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks for the detailed review!


----------



## Joe46 (Apr 25, 2011)

I really like mine. Have not used it too much yet, just split some Doug Fir rounds. Steel seems a little "softer" than my old 8lb maul. Will probably stick with my 27ton log splitter:msp_wink:


----------



## Philbert (Apr 25, 2011)

Joe46 said:


> Will probably stick with my 27ton log splitter


 
Keep the manual one for kindling, and when you are out of gas.

Philbert


----------



## danrclem (Apr 25, 2011)

I saw an X-25 in Walmart the other day and it seemed too short and I'm not a tall guy. I guess a person would have to use one to be able sure what was best for the individual. 

I've got a splitter and another splitting maul but I thought about getting one of these as a backup.


----------



## Philbert (Apr 25, 2011)

danrclem said:


> I saw an X-25 in Walmart the other day and it seemed too short and I'm not a tall guy.


 
If you split near the ground, it will be too short, and you may glaze your boot or leg if you miss. If you split on a stump, like in my photo, it is an OK length.

Philbert


----------



## wooddog 066 (Apr 25, 2011)

Man i wished i would have waited for the longer handle but hey its a fiskars the BEST maul i ever owned!!


----------



## NPKenny (Apr 25, 2011)

The x25 head on the Walmart units more like the old Super Splitter head in your pictures.

Is the x25 and x27 the same head?

I've got the lightweight old splitter and need a heavier one and can't decide for myself on the the x27 or x25. I also like the shorter handle for the control and find myself completely out of sync when I switch to a long handled maul or sledge to drive wedges.

Thanks for the review.


----------



## Philbert (Apr 25, 2011)

NPKenny said:


> Is the x25 and x27 the same head?



Not sure what they have at Walmart. Is it the X-25 or are they clearing out the old one?

Fiskars site: *Choose The Right Axe For You* http://www2.fiskars.com/Gardening-a...ool/Choose-the-Right-Axe-for-You#.UyS-jChyH8s

Philbert


----------



## MacLaren (Apr 25, 2011)

I have both models of the old. The axe and the super splitter.
Couldnt be happier with both.


----------



## Philbert (Apr 25, 2011)

hillbilly22 said:


> I have both models of the old. The axe and the super splitter. Couldnt be happier with both.



I also have a couple of the old, 28" 'Pro' chopping axes which I like for light limbing/clearing and driving wedges when cutting in the field. Don't see them in the current line-up, which is too bad. 

_(EDIT: I note that now (March, 2014) Bailey's lists the Fiskars 375581-1001 28" Chopping Axe, even though it is not on the Fiskars catalog page)._

I remember when the splitting axes first came out there was confusion in the stores between them and the chopping axes. They must have assumed that the X-25 is good enough for both uses.

Philbert


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Apr 25, 2011)

good review philbert. wish i could use the two (or three) of them side by side myself. prolly end up with the x-27 since i been using a longer handle splitting maul for decades anyway.


----------



## danrclem (Apr 25, 2011)

Philbert said:


> If you split near the ground, it will be too short, and you may glaze your boot or leg if you miss. If you split on a stump, like in my photo, it is an OK length.
> 
> Philbert



I haven't split without a splitter for ages but a guy never knows when he'll have to split manually. I used to split on the ground so if I get one it'll probably be the X-27 unless I find a deal on the 25.

I went to two Walmarts and one didn't have any Fiskars and the other had several X-25s which didn't have a price on them or the rack that they were in so I'm assuming that they hadn't been there very long.


----------



## Philbert (Apr 25, 2011)

danrclem said:


> I went to two Walmarts and one didn't have any Fiskars and the other had several X-25s which didn't have a price on them


 
Thankfully, the one Walmart I checked did not have them either. They might be a clearance item if they are the old model, or maybe a new item since they carry other Fiskars garden tools. Were these actually marked 'X-25'?

Philbert


----------



## NPKenny (Apr 25, 2011)

Philbert said:


> Thankfully, the one Walmart I checked did not have them either. They might be a clearance item if they are the old model, or maybe a new item since they carry other Fiskars garden tools. Were these actually marked 'X-25'?
> 
> Philbert


 
The Walmart models are branded x25 and are often hidden and / or unpriced.


----------



## danrclem (Apr 25, 2011)

Philbert said:


> Thankfully, the one Walmart I checked did not have them either. They might be a clearance item if they are the old model, or maybe a new item since they carry other Fiskars garden tools. Were these actually marked 'X-25'?
> 
> Philbert



Yeah, they were marked X-25 on the tag but I don't know if they had the X-25 marked on the splitter itself or not. I can probably see an X-27 in my future.


----------



## TMFARM 2009 (Apr 25, 2011)

i love my 7858 pro chop. and the super split.. but i just cant find a use for the 7859 pro split axe.. too light.. i am interested in the x 27
but am afraid they are the same head as the pro split..7859...i am curious what the weight of it is???is it same weight as super split?


----------



## Philbert (Apr 25, 2011)

TMFARM 2009 said:


> i love my 7858 pro chop...i am curious what the weight of it is???is it same weight as super split?


 
My 28" 'PRO' chopping axe weighs 3 lbs 4.4 oz overall.
My 28" Super Splitter axe weighs 5 lbs 13.5 oz on the same postal scale.
The 28" X-25 splitting axe weighs 5 lbs 6.7 oz on the Fiskars website.

The head on my axe is much narrower than on the X-27. It is over 2 pounds lighter than the respective splitting axes, which is why I like carrying it for limbing and driving wedges, but why the splitter axes split better.

Philbert


----------



## TMFARM 2009 (Apr 25, 2011)

heres the one i talk about... i took some pics of all three you can see the difference in heads...


----------



## TMFARM 2009 (Apr 25, 2011)

the middle one last photo is the one i dont like....doesn't split good and is awkward to chop with..


----------



## Philbert (Apr 25, 2011)

It's pretty amazing that there are so many different models for a simple tool like an axe, how the designs of the heads have changed, and the differences in performance. It's like saying, 'I have a STIHL chainsaw'.

Philbert


----------



## mayhem100 (Apr 26, 2011)

Great review, thanks. Trying to locate an X27 locally, don't think its going to hapen though and I'll have to do the Amazon backorder thing. My wife bought me a 28" super splitter from Sears, which seems to be the biggest Fiskars axe I can get from a store in my area...and its the old style one. 

Going to return it and get her money back and pick up an X27.

Home Depot and Wally World both carry Fiskars gardening tools, scissor, pruning, shearing and lopping tools, but neither one carrys Fiskars axes...they both carry the yellow fiberglass handled generic axes and hammers.


----------



## NPKenny (Apr 26, 2011)

TMFARM 2009 said:


> the middle one last photo is the one i dont like....doesn't split good and is awkward to chop with..


 
These are my thoughts too. That is the light splitter I have and it is excellent for kindling type wood, but completely over matched for real splitting. This size model appears to have been removed from the Fiskars lineup.


----------



## gilraine (Apr 26, 2011)

NPKenny said:


> These are my thoughts too. That is the light splitter I have and it is excellent for kindling type wood, but completely over matched for real splitting. This size model appears to have been removed from the Fiskars lineup.


 
I use it all the time in smaller wood.. love that I can swing it all day and not hurt at all.. the 4 pounder is great as well, each one has a place for me i guess..


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Apr 26, 2011)

TMFARM 2009 said:


> the middle one last photo is the one i dont like....doesn't split good and is awkward to chop with..


 
which one is that?


----------



## TN_WOOD (Apr 26, 2011)

jerrycmorrow said:


> which one is that?


 
I think that one is what is/was called the pro splitting axe model# 7859 with a 28" handle and a 2.25 lb. head. 

I am with gilraine on this. It is light enough to swing all day. Won't split as well as the larger models and/or mauls, but it ain't really designed to do what they do. 

Regarding the Walmart Fiskars x25. They are priced at $39.xx at all the stores around here. They are the new x25 models.


----------



## Stihl088stock (Apr 27, 2011)

I think the x27 is awesome, I have one and a spare already and I plan to get another one the next time that I have an amazon gift card.

I was at OSH yesterday, I bought a x7 (14") for $23.99

They also had the x11 (17") for 37.99 That seems like a steep price jump for 3 inches to me? 

I haven't seen the X25 in person yet, the older chopping axes were $34 or so.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (May 2, 2011)

*Fiskars makes good on warranty*

My 16 year old "misused" the smaller pro axe by throwing for throwing competition it hit handle first and split about a foot of the shaft. Sent it back to Fiskars and they sent out an X25 to replace it in less than 2 weeks, no charge. I would have rather had the exact model pro axe I had but wasn't going to complain. I will be buying more anyways!


----------



## jerrycmorrow (May 3, 2011)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> My 16 year old "misused" the smaller pro axe by throwing for throwing competition it hit handle first and split about a foot of the shaft. Sent it back to Fiskars and they sent out an X25 to replace it in less than 2 weeks, no charge. I would have rather had the exact model pro axe I had but wasn't going to complain. I will be buying more anyways!


 
sounds like he needs to abuse his own equipment. take him to the store and let him fork out the $$ for his own.


----------



## Stihl088stock (May 3, 2011)

jerrycmorrow said:


> sounds like he needs to abuse his own equipment. take him to the store and let him fork out the $$ for his own.



That's good advice, people just don't appreciate what they didn't earn!


----------



## mayhem100 (May 6, 2011)

I just got my X27 last night too. Couldn’t wait to try it out so I took a 12” round of maple, set it on my splitting stump and let gravity do the rest. I was shocked when absolutely nothing happened. So I took the X27 and gave it a typical roundhouse swing of the type that I use with my regular maul and sledgehammer. This time I went right into the wood and stuck there, like any $20 axe does. Extracted the thing and it took 2 more hard swings to get the round to split. This was not a particularly large or knotty round, but to be fair it was cut only a month ago so its still pretty green and therefore hard to split (I know some of you guys swear green wood is easier to split, in my experience this is not so).

Took the round that was just below that one in the truck and my old trusty 6lb yellow handled maul and knocked it in 2 on the first swing.

Now to be fair, I have not given the X27 a real workout yet, but so far I’m hanging onto my receipt as I had much higher expectations for this.

Also in the interest of being fair, any of you guys that own and rave over the Fiskars in general (and the X27 in particular), how do you swing it? Is there a trick to doing it more effectively than with a traditional maul so as to take better advantage of the square head design? Also, is it supposed to be really sharp? Because mine came to me about as sharp as the flat side of a butterknife, there is no sharp edge to this thing right now...its got more of a traditional dull maul edge than a sharp axe edge, which may be the problem. I did purchase the Fiskars sharpener with it so I can certainly try to put a better edge on it if thats how it workes best.

For my swing, I use the typical roundhouse swing that I've been using to split wood since I was 8 or 9. Right hand at the end of the handle, left at the head, bring it around bahind my left side and up over my head, bring the head down with alot of added force as I move my left hand down the hadle till it meets the right. Impct with the wood is an inch or so below my waist when the head is moving at or near its maximum possible velocity.

Thoughts? Too soon to know if I'll want to keep it or not...initial use tells me its another gimmick that doesn't work, but so many of you experienced wood buners have raved about the thing that I figure I must be doing something wrong.


----------



## Philbert (May 6, 2011)

mayhem100 said:


> I just got my X27 last night too. Couldn’t wait to try it out so I took a 12” round of maple, set it on my splitting stump and let gravity do the rest. I was shocked when absolutely nothing happened.



Well, I don't just set my axe next to the wood and expect it to split on its own, but my experience was very different from yours, under what sounds to be similar circumstances. Attached, please see photos from about a full cord of silver maple that was split between 1 day and 2 weeks after cutting with my brand new X-27.

As the title of this post notes, this was a side-by-side comparison of the 2 Fiskars axes, along with few swings with my 'Monster Maul' (now recently departed via Craig's List). So your wood may be different. But a lot of this wood was 12 - 14" diameter maple, as yours was. If you look at the ends, you can see that this was not all straight grained wood. In fact, I intentionally split a bunch of knarly stuff to try out my brand new X-27.

With the heavier head on the shorter axe I could drop/push it through the smaller stuff (4 to 8" diameter, clear rounds). Because of the longer handle and the smaller, narrower head on the X-27, I had to swing it over my head, similar to your 'Roundhouse' motion, but I only had to lean into it, or apply a lot of force, on the larger rounds, or those with knots, crotches, etc. Otherwise, momentum carried it through.

As I noted, I intentionally cut my rounds shorter (10 - 12"), especially if large diameter or knarly, to make them easier to split. As I also noted, it took a little while to get used to this axe, compared to my 28" Fiskars, which is why I split over half of that cord before trying to form an opinion.

You should do a side-by-side test with your other maul or axe on a bunch of your wood to see what works best for you. You may prefer the maul you are used to, or it may work better for your wood or your splitting style. But I would not call these axes gimmicks. It might just be a preference.

Philbert


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (May 6, 2011)

I've always used a short, fast swing, that's why I like the shorter handle, I still prefer the original super splitter over the X25 & X27.


----------



## mayhem100 (May 6, 2011)

Philbert, thanks for the info. I know I need to give it a better workout, just looking for info at this point to see if people are using it in an particualr way that differs from swinging a conventional maul.

One question. Is your X27 particularly sharp? Mine is pretty darn dull from the factory. I suspect that might be the issue for me.

Gonna let it rip over the weekend, I'm way behind in my processing and just took down another 8 trees last weekend. Gotta buck em and split em.


----------



## Philbert (May 6, 2011)

mayhem100 said:


> Is your X27 particularly sharp? Mine is pretty darn dull from the factory.


 
Hard to define 'sharp'. It's not like a knife. I could not shave or slice tomatoes with it. But I think that if I pressed my thumb down hard and pushed it along the edge that it would cut in pretty deep.

Does that make sense?

Philbert


----------



## zogger (May 6, 2011)

*sharpness*

My original super splitter, 28 inch handle came super sharp and it has to stay that way to split well. I can tell *immediately* on one whack if it got dull and will stop and give it a few strokes.

I also use the straight over the head swing for best results.

They have a video at fiskars website that shows their trained pro splitter dude with that swing. I started out with a normal "maul" swing and found out that just doesn't work as well.

I do that overhead swing, or if it is fast wood, just half swings with a fast snatch back pull up to get set for the next one. More a chopping motion than a full long swing. Rapid fire splitting of multiple smaller rounds inside a tire for that latter type splitting. WHACKWHACKWHACKWHACK and WHACK. Real quick.. did about..~~ a dozen or so rounds tonight, mixed, cherry, maple and oak, largest not big mebbe 14 inches diameter, and I cut to around 16 long as a general rule..

So..I think you got a bum one, go back and see if the others are sharper, or send it directly back to fiskars and b***h about it. They should come sharp, they ain't gonna work dull. They aren't mauls, they are axes, that's the difference, two different tools. Mauls are dullish, axes only work when real sharp.

Oh..hmmm...depends on the wood, maybe work outside to in a little, and make sure your strike is dead on straight, no twist or lean to it.


----------



## MS260 Fan (May 6, 2011)

*Pro split axe*

I have the old light pro split axe. I bought it not knowing they made the heavier super splitter. I use it for everything. My 6lb maul collects dust. I split 20-30" rounds of 2 yr old red oak for several hours two weekends ago. I know it could not be matched by any traditional maul I have used in the past for me. I find the slender head slides through the wood. Because it slides though I spend less time chasing blocks that have gone flying. If the 2.5 pounder is for smaller wood only I've really have got to try it's big brother. 

Oh, I'm 6 feet tall and normally split on a block. It took some time to get used to the shorter handle but it's not bad. Could be dangerous if you didn't know what you were doing but I haven't had any close calls with my shins yet. Knock on wood!


----------



## Philbert (Jun 12, 2011)

*Highway 61 Revisited*

Well, it's been almost 2 months since that silver maple was cut, and I had about 20 rounds that had not been split. It's amazing the difference in the wood in just that short period of time.

It was also surprising how different the Fiskars worked on them. I could clearly see how someone who has never used one before could be surprised at all of the positive comments if they were splitting this wood, versus the same wood 2 months ago!

I had to adjust my swing and splitting strategy - not always aiming for dead center. In this trial, using the _same wood from the same tree_, the heavier (but shorter) Fiskars worked noticeably better! In April I would have chosen the other one 'if I had to choose just one'.

So, to generalize:

1) I still encourage people to try these things, or the different models, side-by-side, on the exact woods or types of rounds that they plan on splitting.

2) Just like golfers never head to the course with just one club, don't rule out the option of different tools for different situations.

Phlbert


----------



## pele55 (Jun 12, 2011)

*fiskars input*

i actually used a the x25 last fall for the first time.. i have using a splitting maul since i was about 12 or 13 and used it alot.. we used to have two wood stoves to keep mom and dads old farmhouse warm.. my son is 19 years old and has split next to nothing for wood.. i now own both the x25 and the x27 Fiskars.. my son told me to get one right away.. he thought it was the greatest thing in the world.. he loves splitting wood with it..


----------



## Philbert (Mar 15, 2014)

*UPDATE*

I tried to replace missing photographs in this thread - should be close to the originals.

The Fiskars line up and models continue to change. Here is a link to _some_ of their current models (as of this date):
http://www2.fiskars.com/Gardening-a...ool/Choose-the-Right-Axe-for-You#.UyTE_yhyH8t

And a link to their 'How to split wood' blog:
http://www2.fiskars.com/Gardening-a...nd-Splitting/Splitting-Fire-Wood#.UyTFHyhyH8s

Note that Bailey's is currently listing the Fiskars 28" _chopping_ axe, not listed on the Fiskars page, which I really like to carry when cutting wood, to limb branches, clear away small brush, and to drive wedges: http://www.baileysonline.com/Forest...tting/Fiskars-375581-1001-28-Chopping-Axe.axd

Philbert


----------



## Deleted member 116684 (Mar 15, 2014)

mayhem100 said:


> Philbert, thanks for the info. I know I need to give it a better workout, just looking for info at this point to see if people are using it in an particualr way that differs from swinging a conventional maul.
> 
> One question. Is your X27 particularly sharp? Mine is pretty darn dull from the factory. I suspect that might be the issue for me.
> 
> Gonna let it rip over the weekend, I'm way behind in my processing and just took down another 8 trees last weekend. Gotta buck em and split em.




I have heard of similar experiences with the x 27. They don't always come sharp, I understand. I sharpen mine after a third of a cord or so, just a quick touch up. I split a cord of sweet gum with my fiskars a month ago or so, and considering what a pain that wood can be, it did well as long as the axe was sharp. You could contact fiskars and let them know.


----------



## zogger (Mar 15, 2014)

inmansc said:


> I have heard of similar experiences with the x 27. They don't always come sharp, I understand. I sharpen mine after a third of a cord or so, just a quick touch up. I split a cord of sweet gum with my fiskars a month ago or so, and considering what a pain that wood can be, it did well as long as the axe was sharp. You could contact fiskars and let them know.



If you are splitting sweetgum with a fiskars you are doing *good*. I have done it, but it's hard for me.


----------



## hoskvarna (Mar 15, 2014)

yes they do break! Warranty is good, less than 2 weeks had new one. Easy to do online, just send pics and answer ?s. I have a x7, x25 and x27, I use 25&27, they each have ther place. Lovem both. I did take the toe out of a pr of boots, little gorilla glue fixed that. Stand with legs open!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## c5rulz (Mar 16, 2014)

Hoskvarna,

Did the "toe incident" happen with the X25?


----------



## hoskvarna (Mar 16, 2014)

c5rulz said:


> Hoskvarna,
> 
> Did the "toe incident" happen with the X25?


yup,little shorter than i was used to.i was splittin on the ground,like philbert said it makes a difference on block or ground! stand with legs open so if it splits easier than u think just goes on by.


----------



## c5rulz (Mar 16, 2014)

hoskvarna said:


> yup,little shorter than i was used to.i was splittin on the ground,like philbert said it makes a difference on block or ground! stand with legs open so if it splits easier than u think just goes on by.


 

That's kind of what I figured.

I traded my X25 for another X27. I feared for my feetsies.


----------



## zogger (Mar 16, 2014)

c5rulz said:


> That's kind of what I figured.
> 
> I traded my X25 for another X27. I feared for my feetsies.



I had one near miss on one of my first swings with the original supersplitter and went to the tire on a stump deal. That axe just blew through the round like it was marshmallow and I wasn't expecting it. My mind and muscle memory was still working with 8lb anvil on a stick mode...man, two vastly different tools and techniques needed there.

old tire on a stump (well, big fat short cookie) eliminates 99% of any probability of an axe accident splitting, any size handle.


----------



## 7sleeper (Mar 16, 2014)

Hey Philbert,

Thanks for the update! And thanks for the thread, only saw it now, must have missed it the first time. Same excellent thread quality I am used from you!

7


----------



## MuskokaSplitter (Mar 16, 2014)

I got my x27 last year and like it so much I bought another just incase it breaks....then I also bought a x25 on sale. Figured it would be good on some smaller stuff


----------



## Alongshot (Mar 16, 2014)

My X25 will split 12"+ buckskin tamarack on one swing, my X11 on something that is split but still a large piece I can split in one swing. I feel like im swinging a Butchers Cleaver one handed at the wood but it blows apart w/the X11. They are not the one Axe for everything out there just like any other tool, but if they get the job done on the wood your working on they are hard to beat.
I agree on the getting used to the short length of the X25 my Ideal length on it would be 32" instead of 28" like many standard size Axes that are not the large Maul size.


----------



## Knobby57 (Mar 16, 2014)

I'm 6'2 and have the x25 and the x27 the x25 just seams to short and yes legs open or you will loose a boot or toe. The x27 works fantastic and is my go too splitting axe


----------

